#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Powepoint VBA to insert bunch of pictures from hyperlinks

## scdeana

Hello everybody,

I would like to set up a macro to copy and paste in Powerpoint some images from a bunch of hyperlinks, which can be found in the active sheet.
I found how to do this in excel, but have no idea how to translate it in Powerpoint. 

Can anybody help me please with this?

Thank you!!

----------

